# Are Toolbars a mess to be bundled with other software ?



## techtronic (Feb 6, 2008)

I am running this thread as I am sick and tired of toolbars trying to get installed on my PC every time I try to install some other software which is required for a specific purpose.

Toolbars typically report your browsing habits to well connected Server Farms and based on this typically when you browse a site, they popup ads based on your surfing habits

Do you Digitians feel this is right ?


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Feb 6, 2008)

i hate the Megaupload Toolbar. really really hate it. *img125.exs.cx/img125/2775/huelga3wl.gif
add that option in the poll man


----------



## prasad_den (Feb 6, 2008)

Should have been a multiple choice poll.. with an all of the above choice too..
I do not use specific toolbars and try to avoid them. I hate them all - yahoo, google, ask, msn, megaupload and all other toolbars


----------



## anandk (Feb 6, 2008)

Esp ask.com toolbar has tied up with several folks to install its toolbar. The latest ones being Webroot & ZA !!!


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 6, 2008)

I hate ALL toolbars. They suck!


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 6, 2008)

^^ So do I whenever I install something I make sure that none of the toolbars comes with it.


----------



## max_demon (Feb 6, 2008)

I Hate almost every Toolbar


----------



## chesss (Feb 19, 2008)

Why do u ppl bother with toolbars. Use Opera! Since it doesn't have an api , there are no  external toolbars.


----------



## anandk (Feb 19, 2008)

Now even free AdAware is planning to bundle Ask.com toolbar with it !


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 19, 2008)

the software developers need to fill their belly's too.,so just uninstall them or uncheck them at installation.(they are generally included in freewares afaik,with a notable exception of nero which sucks anyway).


----------



## enticer86 (Feb 19, 2008)

there shud be this option too:

_All of the above!_


----------



## ashok jain (Feb 20, 2008)

They suck!


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 21, 2008)

I hate all tollbars especially Megaupload one. *img125.exs.cx/img125/2775/huelga3wl.gif

@Gigacore

Add this *img125.exs.cx/img125/2775/huelga3wl.gif image to ur Gigasmilies new version.
I always try to use this.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 1, 2008)

bloosy $hitty adware, vermin and piece of crap
I hate most toolbars


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 1, 2008)

prasad_den said:


> Should have been a multiple choice poll.. with an all of the above choice too..



Yes, I hate all toolbars.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 1, 2008)

^^but google toolbar for firefox is a good toolbar.


----------

